# Permanent residency



## rahul1972 (Jul 4, 2019)

Hi
Can anyone inform me about criteria about getting permanent residency in Canada.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

You found this website but couldn't find the GoC website which would give you all the information that you need?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

https://www.canada.ca/en/immigration-refugees-citizenship/services/immigrate-canada.html

If the 1972 in your name is any indication of the year you are born in, it might become a challenge to get in (aged out).


----------



## sheral singh (Jul 19, 2019)

rahul1972 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone inform me about criteria about getting permanent residency in Canada.


There are variegated pathways to immigrate to Canada. It depends upon your skill set where you would be eligible. Following are some of the pathways to immigrate to Canada:


Canada Express Entry
Provincial Nominee Program (PNP)
Business Visa
Super Visa
Family Visa
Spouse Visa

It depends upon you how do you want to migrate and where would you be eligible to apply.


----------



## sheral singh (Jul 19, 2019)

rahul1972 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone inform me about criteria about getting permanent residency in Canada.


There are various criteria you need to fulfill to gain the Canada PR visa. For this you have to fit in the preset criteria of the government of Canada. Being dynamic in nature, it changes as per the requirements of the country. Following are preset criteria by the government:

1) Age
2) Education
3) Work Experience
4) Adaptability
5) Language Ability
6) Arranged Employment


----------

